# Upset and worried



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)



I am very stressed and upset at the moment because of Stela’s behavior in the last couple of weeks. She is six and a half months and although not completely toilet trained she had been almost there with just a few accidents here and there before her spay which was three weeks ago. After the surgery she recovered very quickly but she started to regress in toilet training. (peeing in the house). First I noticed her pad in the crate wet every morning; then one day she decided to jump on the sofa and pee there  ….she has peed on the sofa three times since then. I cleaned it really well with the enzymatic cleaner and steam cleaned it every time it has happened…..I am at my wits end and don’t know why is this happening. Last night it happened after the walk (she peed outside-I praised!); we came in to the house, my family got ready to watch our favorite show, we all sat down she jumped on the sofa (she is allowed on the sofa but until recently would politely sit on the floor and waited to be invited to the sofa) went to “her” spot sniffed then started to paw on that part and squatted and peed. I was shocked –picked her up took her outside put her on the grass told her to pee-she looked at me and just walked away. Cleaned everything; we are still trying to watch the show; she comes again jumps into my son’s lap-he was stretched out on the sofa, sniffs his blanket –he brought his own from his bedroom squats again and pees again–just a few drops. At that point I was furious! I picked her up and put her in her crate for the night. She is definitely banned from sofa. What else could and should I do. What does it mean? Obviously her bladder was not full, but she still did it. Do female dogs mark their territory? Called my vet, waiting for them to call me back. In the meantime I thought I would just ask you guys.
I should probably give you some background on Stela: we adopted her when she was twelve weeks old for a rescue group that had gotten her from a breeder that was cited for selling underage puppies-that is all I know. I don’t know how she spent the first twelve weeks of her life…at the moment when we got her I didn’t know it was important to know. I thought she was young enough not to have any major trauma. But maybe not.
I would appreciate any input you guys might have. Thank you….


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you think it is possible she is a little bit incontinent - this can happen after bitches are spayed. I had similar concerns with Betty - every so often she would wee on one of the beds - fortunately it was never much and only got as far as the quilts which were promptly dumped. Betty turned one last week and we still get the very odd little accident out of the blue. She could also have a urinary infection - you may want to take her to vet to get her checked out and ask for advice.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

try and stay calm and consistent....some cockapoos are much harder to house train than others. Mine was one of the harder cases...Sezra (real name Sarah) had a bit longer time with her Daisy too. what cracked my girl was giving her a way to let me know that she had to go. we bought poochie bells ( lol I should have bought shares in that company.) anyway....she caught on really quick and 3 days with the bell and not an accident since...save the one time she peed on my bed. 

Now....I would remove the pee pad from the crate, let her pee on her bedding if she is going to go in the night, that way she has to stay with it wet untill morning. dogs don't generally want to pee in their crate, and usually wont unless there is another issue....my advice is going at this from a house training side of things and not from a behavioural side of things.

try that out....it may take a few weeks to get her sorted out.

See what the vet says....there may be an underlying other issue like Colin said with the urinary tract issue....or it could just be her being stuborn, so be consistent.

Does she have a scheduel that she pees on?? Lady is like clock work now.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Amanda-when I said pad I meant the pet bed or a towel or blanket or whatever I use in the crate-change it all the time because I have to wash them. Actually for the past four nights she didn't wet her bed -I used a new cotton area rug that I had never used before....so, that made me think-is washing in the washer with a regular laundry detergent not enough to get rid off the smell???? Maybe that's my problem? I use Nature's Miracle everywhere else in the house -floors/carpet/sofa etc., but for washable stuff I didn't!? 
And as for the schedule; she goes in the morning , first thing when she wakes up; we have two walks during the day, and then in between -living in LA-it's warm and the door to my back yard is always open, so she goes when she needs to and when she doesn't choose to do it on the sofa  At night before going to bed I always go out with her, but many times she just doesn't do it. 

Colin-did Betty actually get incontinent after the spay? I still haven't heard from the vet. I was also thinking about the UTI.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi , No but the vet did mention it as a possibility - but she would be doing it far more often than she did. Betty has never learned to ask to go out...she just sits by the back door so sometimes I think she just get fed up waiting and does it anyway. I keep meaning to try the poochie bells!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Poochie bells work for us - although a ring of the bell can mean "I need a wee" or "I need to get out to chase that blackbird". I don't mind the false alarms too much as long as we keep getting the real ones. It only took a day for gisgo to get the hang of ringing.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

How's it all going now? The poochie bells seem a good idea. I think I might make a purchase! LA ...been a few time to visit my children's uncle and aunty...I liked it.  I hope things are better now with the wetting?


----------

